
Leia Organa: A Critical Obituary – you're always being judged - DiabloD3
https://mobunited.wordpress.com/2016/12/28/leia-organa-a-critical-obituary/
======
tcj_phx
Psychiatric medications have a way of making people die before their time.

Carrie Fisher: Bipolar Meds and Heart Disease -
[https://www.madinamerica.com/2016/12/carrie-fisher-
bipolar-m...](https://www.madinamerica.com/2016/12/carrie-fisher-bipolar-meds-
heart-disease/)

They got Robin Williams too.

~~~
dang
Single-purpose accounts aren't allowed on HN. This one is only posting on
mental health issues and you appear to have created it for that purpose.
Please don't use HN this way.

Mental health issues are important, of course, and to judge by what you've
posted, you have had some significant experiences in this area. But HN is a
community. We want people here to participate as individuals, not abstractions
or issues.

~~~
tcj_phx
> Single-purpose accounts aren't allowed on HN.

Thanks for letting me know. I will send an email tomorrow.

